

Web citizens trying to kill Internet Explorer 6 - drusenko
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/08/06/internet.explorer.six/index.html?

======
eswat
"And for the WEB developers out there--welcome to the world of legacy systems,
and a diverse user base."

And for the IT departments supporting these legacy systems out there--welcome
to the world of being able to run more than one browser on a single machine,
and IE8's six rendering modes. (including IE5)

------
ctbarna
I (an intern) been discussing this with my boss as this movement has been
growing for the past few weeks. I cam back from lunch today to an email from
him with this article linked. Pleasant surprise.

~~~
drusenko
Thanks for the story -- perfect validation for what we are trying to do!

------
bmelton
Y'know, I probably wouldn't have a problem with trying to push out IE6 if it
weren't that the biggest supporters of its elimination are such utter dicks
about it all.

I hate rehashing this, as it's been said recently elsewhere, but not everybody
has their choice of browser, and snotty error messages don't endear me to your
cause.

I might be forced to use an older IE browser at the office, but nasty messages
make me not want to use your site/app/product when I get home on a less
encumbered browser.

My current old-IE boilerplate says something along the lines of "We apologize,
but we do not have the resources to test our products in all browsers, and
things may not work correctly in your version. If possible, please upgrade
your browser to a more recent version." And honestly, that line makes me feel
guilty, because I completely understand that it's oftentimes outside their
control... As a sidenote, that's a conditional comment on the page, and
doesn't exit() from anything -- which means I at least let them TRY to use the
site.

~~~
likpok
Some people can't choose, and some people _don't care_. A great example that
was given to me was cars. Does your car have a stock radio? Why? Why not
upgrade it?

Most people don't want to bother with updating a browser, or changing a
stereo, etc.

~~~
mattm
Because the stock radio will still work. If your browser stops working for
half the sites you visit daily, you can bet almost everyone would upgrade.

